# Keg King Regulator Manual?



## brownshoes (13/11/11)

I purchased all the parts required to build my kegging system yesterday but in all the excitement I forgot to check if there was any instructions for the keg king regulator and the shop was shut at that point. Does anyone know if the regulator is meant to come with instructions or if there are some instructions for it or a generic twin gauge reg in pdf form around somewhere (I assume they are all pretty much the same)?

I found these instructions http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13453 but it doesn't cover stuff like hooking it up to the cylinder, initial settings of the knobs etc. I am the paranoid type and don't want to have the thing blow up in my face or be leaking co2 everywhere.

Also one thing when I opened the box there was a plastic washer loose in the box. I assume it is for the bottle connection (and avoiding metal on metal connection) and seemed to fit on the end ok after some gentle persuasion as pictured.

Thanks


----------



## brownshoes (15/11/11)

anyone?


----------



## malt_shovel (15/11/11)

brownshoes said:


> anyone?




Don't worry about blowing up in your face. Regulators have a pressure releave valve for when the adjustment screw is set to wide open, it's a fail safe device of sorts. This should sit between the two gauges (one to gauge the gas supply pressure, the other the gas delivery pressure (the keg) and you can manually open it. 

Basic idea is, connect the obvious bit on to your CO2 bottle and tighten it up with an wrench fairly tight. Your rubber grommet will help make a seal for this, so I would try connecting it up with it on.

The only adjustment you can do on the regulator controls the pressure from the regulator to the gas line heading to the keg. Screwing clockwise will increase the pressure supplied to the keg, counter-clockwise will drop this pressure. Once you have a QD (quick disconnect) connected to the gas line, you will essentially have a closed system from the bottle to the end of the QD. You can then gently open the gas bottle and listen for any leaks. It is a good idea to spray around the gas bottle / regulator connection with some soapy water to see if any bubbles form indicating a very slow leak that will gradually drain the CO 2 bottle. Once you have the gas bottle open, you should hear the gas enter the regulator, and one of the dials will move indicating the amount of gas remaining in the bottle. The other will move depending on the position of the adjustment screw. At this point, you can either adjust the screw to the level you want to apply to the keg, or I just hook the gas line up to the keg and adjust accordingly.

Hope that helps

:beer:


----------



## loikar (15/11/11)

I'm not exactly sure what you're asking...
you want an instruction booklet to use a C02 regulator?

I dont want to sound rude (but probably will)....
if you need instructions, are you sure you should be using it?
it's not the most complicated thing to work out...



Yes the washer goes on there.
Throw on some thread tape ($2 from the servo)
Screw on your reg to your bottle (Ususally it's - righty tighty, lefty loosey)
adjust your regulator in the direction of the "-" as opposed to the "+"
turn on your gas and wind your regulator in the "+" direction, up to the '1', any hissing?, find it, screw it tighter, or apply a couple more wraps of thread tape.
No hissing?, rub some soapy water around the joins, any bubbles? screw it tighter, or apply a couple more wraps of thread tape.

So, no hissing, no bubbles, and you're good to go.

BF


----------



## brownshoes (15/11/11)

Excellent, I think that pretty much covers it. Thanks for the info guys much appreciated!

Oh I hear you BeerFingers, I just figure I don't want to do things by trial and error with a bottle with ~1000psi of co2. Also I guess I'm just a sucker for a good instruction booklet


----------



## Shooglenifty (16/11/20)

I'm with you Brownshoes. I am surprisedthis equipment doesn't at least have some safety warnings or do's and don'ts. I have some experience in industrial gas process plants and its usually the so-called fail-safe systems that can be most dangerous.


----------



## stillscottish (17/11/20)

You don't need to use thread tape. The nylon washer does all the sealing.


----------



## Nickedoff (17/11/20)

malt_shovel said:


> Don't worry about blowing up in your face. Regulators have a pressure releave valve for when the adjustment screw is set to wide open, it's a fail safe device of sorts. This should sit between the two gauges (one to gauge the gas supply pressure, the other the gas delivery pressure (the keg) and you can manually open it.
> 
> Basic idea is, connect the obvious bit on to your CO2 bottle and tighten it up with an wrench fairly tight. Your rubber grommet will help make a seal for this, so I would try connecting it up with it on.
> 
> ...



Great post. The first time I used the reg I assumed screwing it anticlockwise increased the pressure . Instructions would have helped.


----------



## RRising (17/11/20)

stillscottish said:


> You don't need to use thread tape. The nylon washer does all the sealing.



Yes, i got told this by the guy who fills up my cylinders.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/11/20)

Hopefully after 9 years, Brownshoes is all over it!


----------

